# d.i.y floating branches



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hey
another quick tutorial

floating branches










so first is tools and supplies
















1xbranch
2x magnets
drill
drill bit-spade
adhesive...i'm using cheap brand of liquid nails

opional
black paint
bottle lid and some poly to fit in the lid

drill a bed for the magnet to sit in









makes sure it fits and glue in place









shape the poly to fit in side the lid, then also make a bed for the second magnet, then glue all together









you can then paint it to tidy it all up

















leave for 24 hours then use
​


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

I think you should make a blog with all your designs. They're all so brilliant.


----------



## ServantOMallard (Nov 18, 2010)

God damn you CH4DG! Where do all these ideas come from?!


----------



## Tuatara (Feb 1, 2009)

Thats pure genious!!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Tuatara said:


> Thats pure genious!!





ServantOMallard said:


> God damn you CH4DG! Where do all these ideas come from?!





RescueCat said:


> I think you should make a blog with all your designs. They're all so brilliant.



cheers: victory:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

You have gave me so many ideas! I'm going to be doing alot of them on my own vivs and at work : victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ANOTHER simple but amazing idea from you :notworthy:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> You have gave me so many ideas! I'm going to be doing alot of them on my own vivs and at work : victory:


no probs, have fun



dinostore said:


> ANOTHER simple but amazing idea from you :notworthy:


cheers:2thumb:


----------



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice job mate,ill be using some of your ideas when i upgrade to a bigger viv and get another cresty :mf_dribble:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Oxide said:


> Nice job mate,ill be using some of your ideas when i upgrade to a bigger viv and get another cresty :mf_dribble:


thanks:2thumb:


----------

